# Post-Haydn Eleventh-plus symphonies



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Quite a few composers only reached their Ninth Symphony, maybe their Tenth, after Haydn died. However, some composers, particularly in the 20th century, have managed to compose more than 10 symphonies in their lifetime. A few examples:

Shostakovich's 15 of course
Myaskovsky's 27
Havergal Brian's 32

...among others. So, which is your favourite 11th-plus symphony (I hope you know what I'm on about here...) from a composer who died after Haydn?

Apologies for the confusion.  I know what I mean, even if no one else does...


----------



## LvB (Nov 21, 2008)

I follow you: a favorite symphony with a number higher than 10, written after Haydn. This is at least somewhat easier than the broader 'favorite' questions  -- though not a snap....

I'll go with Shostakovich's 15th. The four movements are something of a summation of everything Shostakovich stood for musically: quirky sardonic humor (mvt. 1), powerhouse emotionality (mvt. 2), crisply snarky orchestrations (mvt. 3), and eerie ambiguity (mvt. 4).


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Well... you have Alan Hovhaness with 67.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

> Well... you have Alan Hovhaness with 67.


Wow. He probably didn't get out much...

Does Leif Segerstam and his 225 symphonies (and rising) count? I don't have a favourite as I haven't heard any of them, but that's a lot of symphonies!

Regarding Shostakovich 15 (#2), that is one of those pieces which you must listen to in the dark at some point in your life. The second movement is quite eerie (imo), especially that cello/vibraphone section towards the end.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

There's a Wikipedia article 'Curse of the Ninth' which is relevant to this topic. Mahler tried to dodge the curse, but it got him anyway. Shostakovich, not being superstitious, deliberately tried to bring it down upon himself. (And nearly succeeded when Stalin wasn't pleased).

I haven't heard Shostakovich's 15th yet, so I would have to go with his 11th.


----------



## Efraim (Jun 19, 2009)

Fsharpmajor said:


> There's a Wikipedia article 'Curse of the Ninth' which is relevant to this topic. Mahler tried to dodge the curse, but it got him anyway. Shostakovich, not being superstitious, deliberately tried to bring it down upon himself. (And nearly succeeded when Stalin wasn't pleased).


It must have been so because Stalin was a bigger curse than that of the Ninth. He didn't need the Angel of Death to spread death all around.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Well... you have Alan Hovhaness with 67.


Beat me to it. Hovhaness last 4 are a delight. Then again most of them are good. A few clunkers here and there but I like most of them.

Jim


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Yes indeed Hovhaness later ones are very good and so are the late symphonies of harald saeverud


----------

